# Být někomu k ruce



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
co to přesně znamená : Být někomu k ruce?

Mám bejt mámě k ruce

Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Pomáhat nebo být na požádání připraven pomoci. Být k dispozici.


----------



## Eldamri

V zásadě to znamená, být připraven stát se nástrojem něčích potřeb. Tedy být připraven pomoci.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I'm sorry to ask, I cannot follow the Czech-only discussion very well.
This expression means literally "_to be a hand for someone_"? And it could be understood as "*To help someone*". If I am not wrong, it is the same of Portuguese "*Dar uma mão/mãozinha*"

Děkuji vám předem

Na shledanou.:


----------



## Jana337

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> I'm sorry to ask, I cannot follow the Czech-only discussion very well.
> This expression means literally "_to be a hand for someone_"?


Literally, I would suggest "to be to someone's hand", "to be to hand for someone".


> And it could be understood as "*To help someone*". If I am not wrong, it is the same of Portuguese "*Dar uma mão/mãozinha*"


No, this is like "to give a hand", which is similar but not identical. It means that you actually help someone, whereas the Czech expression stresses availability, not the act of helping.

An example: _Mám náročnou práci a chybí mi čas na péči o domácnost, a tak mám k ruce hospodyni._ You can try and translate it.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Hum, I am not sure if I understood the expression very well... 

As for the example:

_I have a hard work and I don't have time for home jobs, so I should act as the "househusband"_

In Portuguese: _Tenho um trabalho duro e falta-me tempo para as tarefas domésticas, então eu deveria me oferecer como "dono-de-casa"._

Mm... my translation (both in English and in Portuguese) lacks some sense ... 

Na shledanou


----------



## Jana337

I have a demanding job and little time to manage my household so I have a housekeeper to help me.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Ah! So it is in good Portuguese "*lançar mão*". 
_
Por causa de meu trabalho duro tenho pouco tempo para cuidar da casa e tive de lançar mão de uma empregada. _

Hum... now I'm in doubt about the proper English equivalent.

*And how would it be "Dar uma mãozinha" (give a little help) 

Dík znovu, Jano!

Na shledanou.:


----------



## parolearruffate

Tagarela, from what I understand - být k ruce - doesn't mean that you help someone (if you give big or little help isn't the point), but that you are ready to help, should it be needed. You are there, ready to help. 
čau


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



parolearruffate said:


> Tagarela, from what I understand - být k ruce - doesn't mean that you help someone (if you give big or little help isn't the point), but that you are ready to help, should it be needed. You are there, ready to help.
> čau



Mmm... it is confusing me again. 
If it is not that much, could you all give me more examples of how to use *být k ruce*, please? 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## winpoj

It would certainly be possible to provide more examples, Tagarela, but as Parole has explained the idea clearly could you perhaps tell us what it is about it that you still don't understand?


----------



## winpoj

Thinking about it, perhaps we've confused you by using two different versions of the expression: "být (někomu) k ruce" and "mít (někoho) k ruce".
The former means to be available to help someone, the latter to have someone available to help you. So we choose between them depending on whether we are on the giving or receiving end of assistance.
Master craftsman: I have two apprentices to help me in my workshop. Mám v dílně k ruce dva učně.
An apprentice: I am in the workshop to help the boss (if need be). Jsem v dílně mistrovi k ruce.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Winpoj, I think that it is clear now. I was a little confused because I had understood Jana's example _Mám náročnou práci a chybí mi čas na péči o domácnost, a tak mám k ruce hospodyni _not in the very best way. I see now that it is not like that the housekeeper is there all the time putting the house in order, but that he/she is going to be on action when the "I" call. 

On the last post I supposed that the translation into Portuguese was "_lançar mão_", but now I see that it should be "_ter/estar à mão/disposição_". 

So, I guess that I could say: _Když si čtu něco česky, mám slovník k ruce. _

Děkuji mockrát

Na shledanou.:


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo Tagarela, myslím že je tvůj příklad spravný.
Čau


----------



## tlumic

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> On the last post I supposed that the translation into Portuguese was "_lançar mão_", but now I see that it should be "_ter/estar à mão/disposição_".
> 
> So, I guess that I could say: _Když si čtu něco česky, mám slovník k ruce. _
> :


 
Ahoj,
řekl bych, že v "mít *k* ruce" může být gramatickým předmětem jedině osoba, ne věc. Pro věc (například ten tvůj slovník) spíš používáme "mít co *po ruce*". _Když si čtu, mám slovník po ruce_. _A k ruce kamarádova syna, aby mi skákal pro pivo_.

A ještě bych dodal, že osoba, která "je k ruce" je obvykle v určitém smyslu v podřadnějším postavení k osobě, které je k ruce.

Zdravím


----------



## winpoj

Just so that Tagarela and Parole are not left with the erroneous impression that there is a consensus on this issue: the sentence "Mám k ruce slovník" sounds OK to me.


----------



## tlumic

winpoj said:


> Just so that Tagarela and Parole are not left with the erroneous impression that there is a consensus on this issue: the sentence "Mám k ruce slovník" sounds OK to me.


 
Dobře, šlo by.  Ale ve větě, kterou uváděla Tagarela, mi znělo lépe "po ruce". Ale je to jen můj, možná zbytečně zjitřený dojem.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



tlumic said:


> Dobře, šlo by.  Ale ve větě, kterou uváděla Tagarela, mi znělo lépe "po ruce". Ale je to jen můj, možná zbytečně zjitřený dojem.



I am male, but nevermind. 

As for the discussion - in which cases *po ruce *should be used? Or is it the same of _k ruce_, only a matter of style? 

And thank you guys for being _k ruce_.  

Na shledanou.:


----------



## winpoj

These are in fact quite small nuances. Personally, my feeling is the following: If you say "Mám slovník po ruce" or "Mám slovník při ruce", you emphasize that the dictionary is near to you, easy to reach for. With "Mám k ruce slovník" you indicate you have it to help you, implying perhaps that without it you wouldn't understand.
What I do believe is important though is that "po ruce" and "při ruce" would not work with human helpers.


----------



## tlumic

winpoj said:


> These are in fact quite small nuances. Personally, my feeling is the following: If you say "Mám slovník po ruce" or "Mám slovník při ruce", you emphasize that the dictionary is near to you, easy to reach for. With "Mám k ruce slovník" you indicate you have it to help you, implying perhaps that without it you wouldn't understand.
> What I do believe is important though is that "po ruce" and "při ruce" would not work with human helpers.


 
to Tagarela, winpoj: Jo. Nemám co bych dodal, akorát bych to zkomplikoval. Ty rozdíly jsou opravdu dost jemné.

P.D. to Tagarela: Pardon za mýlku, vsadil jsem na to, jak ses mi zdál podle jména (el nombre no será de hombre, ¿eh?).


----------

